# Finally starting to like the results I’m getting.



## Crungler (Sep 21, 2021)

It’s taken me about a gallon total of casting squares of alumilite to get the timing and technique down to the point where I am happy with the blanks I’m getting.


----------



## RKB (Sep 21, 2021)

Nice,  I like them a lot.


----------



## montmill (Sep 22, 2021)

I always call those expenses my tuition. Learning isn't without costs of some sort. Nice job and way to stick with it.


----------

